
MySpace to offer email addresses to users - pclark
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/15/confirmed-myspace-building-stealth-webmail-product/
======
iamdave
I tip my hat to MySpace. Losing traction to a competitor putting out kitschy
services (i.e. Facebook and it's many applications)? Put out a service that
actually _revolves around what your users care about and use_. I know
personally quite a number of people that use MySpace and Facebook as a means
of communicating with close friends, as opposed to traditional email; often
which is reserved for more professional or less personal communication
requirements.

Already though, I can tell there are going to be detractors "People wont take
an @myspace.com email seriously" but I truly believe the idea behind this is
to capitalize on connections already made, and simply remove the abstraction
of a profile page to talk to the people on your friends list with much easier
access.

MySpace just jumped ahead of the curve.

~~~
pclark
I agree. @myspace would also offer a gorgeous lock in to users to their social
network.

I've always been suprised social networks didn't offer email /just because/.

~~~
unalone
Facebook lets you send email, not receive. I've always hoped they'd make an
email system, if only because they've shown themselves to be experts at
avoiding clutter.

~~~
pclark
i guess the (small) issue with facebook is that you don't get a "unique"
handle at all, easily changed, I guess.

~~~
unalone
On the other hand, if a good fraction of users were to get
theirname@facebook.com, then the rest had variations on that theme, suddenly
sending email to people would be much easier.

I'm happy with my @me, so I guess I won't worry about it too much.

------
asnyder
Is it just me, or does it seem that @myspace.com will become equivalent to
what @aol was. A few years ago if someone told me their e-mail address was
@aol I would never look at them the same way again, it just couldn't be
helped. I wonder, in what way the @myspace will be different, will it be more
negative?

~~~
redrobot5050
It will no doubt be worse.

------
optimal
What's strange is that I have 27 double-verified email addresses on my webapp
that are on the myspace.com domain already since 2007. Myspace employees or
what?

~~~
iamdave
It's possible.

